# 95 gallon Wave tank.



## stauchistory (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the wood in the tank. Where did you get those pieces?


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

A closer shot, should I get rid of the rock ledge I created in the back?


----------



## stauchistory (Sep 29, 2010)

My opinion...

I like the idea of a ledge, but it appears too symmetrical or planned out to me. For me, I think I'd try to angel it perhaps or somehow try to break the straight edge it has.

Again, the tank looks great and this is merely my opinion.

On the other hand, it has the appearance of an old building foundation that now sits under the water.


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, it does kind of look like a foundation, I have never really been good a this.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Id split the driftwood to each side and put the rocks in the middle. Theyre good looking rocks but they need some angle to them for a more natural look. You could even tip one to create a small cave.


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

How about this?


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

OOH! Iz likes it :icon_mrgr very much so, indeed.

Then again, I haven't successfully completely scaped a tank. So....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

That gives it more balance for sure.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

What kind of substrate is that? Looks soft. (sorry if it's an obvious question. I ask those. A lot.)


----------



## hellomyradio (Oct 4, 2010)

This tank is pretty amazing. I have to agree, I love the wood on either sides with the rock in the center. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I like the first setup for the wood better, IMO. It matches the flow of the tank shape much better.

-Charlie


----------



## HouseofZoo (Sep 12, 2010)

I liked the first wood setup as well, just not the look of the rocks. JMO


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

defiesexistence said:


> What kind of substrate is that? Looks soft. (sorry if it's an obvious question. I ask those. A lot.)


 Aquariumplants.com own substrate. It is a blackish gray, it needed some rinsing, but that seemed to take care of the problem. No, it is not soft.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Mm. Thanks! One more question: is it sharp/rough?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

kh971 said:


> Aquariumplants.com own substrate. It is a blackish gray, it needed some rinsing, but that seemed to take care of the problem. No, it is not soft.


AKA turface. Google it and its like 15 bucks for 50lbs. Tank looks good. I like the second layout better:icon_excl


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow that second setup if amazing! Both setups would look really good though. I like it.


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the lines of the wave tank. I think you should really play with that flow. Its so interesting. 
That stand is awesome!


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

I am a little lost as to a proper plant layout, so a trip to the Creation Reef in Woodstock, GA. and some advice from Amanda there I picked from the plants they had available.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Are those moss balls in the front?


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes they are.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice! Your fish are going to appreciate the nom site.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

defiesexistence said:


> Are those moss balls in the front?


Did you burry them in the ground? If so you shouldnt have


----------



## kh971 (Aug 22, 2010)

I did bury them some, I will remove them now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

They don't have roots, so there's really no point. That and I hear they naturally raise and lower themselves in the water column in response to nutrients and lighting. If they actually do so, that's pretty bueno.

Also, if you want to keep the sphere shape, roll them onto a different side every few days.


----------

